# My new sled



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

One of the jigs I have been meaning to make for some time was a sled for my GMC benchtop table saw.

Over the last few weeks I have been pondering on the best way to make sure the hardwood runners were a good tight fit.

My saw has slots that are approx 1/2" wide.

I thought the brass set up bars I have would give me the correct size.

No.

The 3/8" was too loose and the 1/2" was tight.

I saw some hardwood tomator stakes at the local garden centre and thought they might fit. YES.

So now I had the runners, I went on to build a small sled out of 12mm ply.

The hardest part of the process was making a template to shape the cross piece of hardwood for the rear brace. This was a piece of 5 x 2 hardwood that I had laying around. Turned out to be a beautiful Aussie timber (species unknown)


Just though I would show some pics to keep Harry happy.


James


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Very good. I still need to make one, it would be real handy for flag display cases and such.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice job James

I think your Ham antenna would work better if you get it up a bit higher  

======



jw2170 said:


> One of the jigs I have been maening to make for some time was a sled for my GMC benchtop table saw.
> 
> Over the last few weeks i have been pondering on the best way to make sure the hardwood runners were a good tight fit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Very nice sled.*

Nice sled James. 
I agree with Bj. Your antenna is way to low.:yes4: You can't even get out to Perth on them.:sad: Way to low.:haha:


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Good job, James. Those sleds make using the saw a lot safer and in a lot of cases easier.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Fantastic job on the cross cut sled James! Mine don't look anywhere near that nice :no:

Don't let these guys intimidate you on the antenna, we all know you must keep a low profile working for the secret police :haha:


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Nice looking sled. 

No problems with the size in relation to the saw? I only ask because I have a small saw and was concerned about making a big sled. I thought it might be a bit unwieldy.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"to keep Harry happy."

You've achieved that James and I'll bet lots of other members too, it's a job well done, you have become very proficient with the router, I suppose that because it's a Makita 3612C, learning was that much easier! I hope that Bj was joking about the "antenna" I'm sure that there are few people in civilised countries who haven't heard of the Aussie invention, the Hills rotary clothes hoist for drying the weekly wash. There would be few homes in Australia without one.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

We had them in the states in the 50's but they stop using them after we found out that we could put the clothes in a drum and spin them around ... no clothes pins needed..
But many still use them for a dog run device..
It just takes Aussie a bit longer to catch on  ( like the Metric thing again almost like the brass guide thing )
=====



harrysin said:


> "to keep Harry happy."
> 
> You've achieved that James and I'll bet lots of other members too, it's a job well done, you have become very proficient with the router, I suppose that because it's a Makita 3612C, learning was that much easier! I hope that Bj was joking about the "antenna" I'm sure that there are few people in civilised countries who haven't heard of the Aussie invention, the Hills rotary clothes hoist for drying the weekly wash. There would be few homes in Australia without one.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Harry
> 
> We had them in the states in the 50's but they stop using them after we found out that we could put the clothes in a drum and spin them around ... no clothes pins needed..
> But many still use them for a dog run device..
> ...


You probably need those, Bob, when you've no sun to do the job for free ! 

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Peter

i recall my mom had one for a long time in the back yard, where we played foot ball all the time and they could sure mess up you neck in a heart beat..

But now days we ( I ) don't like to see my underwear or the neighbors hanging out side for all to see... can be a very scary thing..


=========



istracpsboss said:


> You probably need those, Bob, when you've no sun to do the job for free !
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Peter


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

BrianS said:


> Nice looking sled.
> 
> No problems with the size in relation to the saw? I only ask because I have a small saw and was concerned about making a big sled. I thought it might be a bit unwieldy.


Brian, that was one of my concerns also.

I would love to have space for a full sized table saw, but alas........

My saw top is 24" wide x 18" deep, the sled is on 30" X 24" so there is not a great deal of overhang.

James


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Bob said:


> Fantastic job on the cross cut sled James! Mine don't look anywhere near that nice :no:
> 
> Don't let these guys intimidate you on the antenna, we all know you must keep a low profile working for the secret police :haha:


Actually, Bob and also Harry. I had to go back and check the photos several times before I could work out what they were talking about.....LOL.

Then I realised that the rotary clothes line was NOT an American invention and I also had to factor in BJ's sense of humor.....VBG.

James.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Acouple more shots*

I took these shots today to make mention of a few things I found while researching the final plan.


Shot 1 shows the left runner set into a 1/2" groove to locate it before screwing to the sled bottom.

Shot 2 shows the "thumb guards" as used by Gary Rogowski in on of his videos.


James


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi James,

Nicely done. :sold: IMHO, a large sled is always best. Gives the operator better stability of the material being cut. No such thing as overkill when it comes to safety.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice design and build, James. I particularly like the thumbguard!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

The thumb guard is good but why didn't you go all the way and fit a spring loaded switch at either side, wired in series so that BOTH have to be pressed to operate the saw? Just joking but I think it has some merit!

As for Bj, there is no substitute for clothes dried in a fresh breeze. I'm surprised that he is so modest regarding his undies hanging out.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Very nice James. One of these is on my MUST DO list.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

jw2170 said:


> Brian, that was one of my concerns also.
> 
> I would love to have space for a full sized table saw, but alas........
> 
> ...


Thanks James. I too would love a larger t/s, but that's not likely to happen anytime soon so will make do with what I have.


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Good show James, I like it ! 
You should find some more of that species of wood you made the rear fence from and make something decorative from it. Its beautiful wood ! Looks almost like a Red wood.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Duane867 said:


> Good show James, I like it !
> You should find some more of that species of wood you made the rear fence from and make something decorative from it. Its beautiful wood ! Looks almost like a Red wood.


Yes, Duane, 
I will check on the local woodworking forum to find out what it was.

Some Aussie hardwood.

It was just a piece of 48" x 5" x 2" fence post I had laying around for some years. 

It was as heavy as lead and as hard a timber as I have ever used (although the Ryobi jig saw seemed to handle it OK). In fact, until I cut it to shape, I thought it would be too heavy for the end piece.

Once planed and trimmed with the router it was beautiful.

I have a timber specialist (Trend Timbers) I use from time to time, so they would know.

It would like very nice as a piece of furniture. 

James


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Sweet, let us know what species it is when you find out


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Duane867 said:


> Sweet, let us know what species it is when you find out


The consensus on the Aussie woodworking forum is that it is ******** or Grey gum.

I hope to take a sample over to a specialist wood supply shop on Saturday to see if they can identify.

James


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*What timber is it?*

addendum:


What timber is this - Woodwork Forums


James


----------

